# U-Verse 3600/3800 HGV and a 802.11N router



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

2Wire doesn't make it easy to add another router.

I found this helpful off the web:



> 1. Set your router's WAN interface to get an IP address via DHCP. This is required at first so that the 2Wire recognizes your router.
> 
> 2. Plug your router's WAN interface to one of the 2Wire's LAN interfaces.
> 
> ...


The only addition I needed to make was to add a DNS server. Google offers: 8.8.8.8 & 8.8.4.4

Hope this helps


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I have a 2 wire i38HG and didn't have to go through all the above. It's a split system with big power supply and battery in garage and modem in the house.

Over the past year and half, I've had two different Netgear wireless routers.
In each case I just plugged into the 2 wire LAN port, power cycled it and the router and all is good.

Although the 2wire is set for DHCP and so is the Netgear router, I have had no issues.
The 2 wire modem assigns only one local address and the Netgear router takes care of the rest.
I also turned off the i38HG wireless so that I use only the N wireless from Netgear.

But I do appreciate the notes VOS. I saved them as uVerse could make some f/w change and then I could be in trouble.
Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

No clue what an i38HG is, but after "just a few" hours beating myself up trying to get a Linksys WRT160N to work, I'm fairly sure these steps are the only way with the 2Wire 3600/3800 HGV router..


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The hardest thing was internet and finally getting speedtest to show I have full speed..


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

I have a 3600 and recently added a wireless N router. At first I had it configured the same way, but nomad wasn't happy with it. So I set up the wireless N router as an access point only. This has worked well for me.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

David Ortiz said:


> I have a 3600 and recently added a wireless N router. At first I had it configured the same way, but nomad wasn't happy with it. So I set up the wireless N router as an access point only. This has worked well for me.


Looks like I finally had some success configuring the Linksys as an AP to the 2Wire.

It sure didn't like this 8 hours ago. :lol:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Now that I've had some time with each configuration, let me explain the differences.

Post #1 describes how to defeat most of the 2Wire router and use the modem in it to then connect another router.
The 2Wire doesn't have a bridge setting, so these steps were needed to get the second router to work.
I had no luck using the 2Wire DNS, so I needed to find another.
In this configuration, there isn't connectivity between the 2Wire network and the second router network. I turned off the 2Wire wireless, and used the second router's firewall and WiFi.

The Access Point configuration is the reverse, where you defeat most of the second router's functions, by turning off DHCP and using a WAN port to the 2Wire, with no firewall.
The AP "network" is part of the 2Wire's network.

The main difference between these two setups is which router has the features you want to use, and whether you're wanting more than one wireless network connection.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The AP configuration didn't turn out to work well with DirecTV2PC.
The 2Wire 802.11G worked fine with only one WiFi hop/link, so I was hoping if each router had a link on a different channel, that it would work. The DVRs were slow to respond and would quit at some point,

This caused me to try to go back to the configuration in post #1, but no matter what I did or tried, I couldn't get the 2Wire to assign a DHCP IP,
Maybe updating the 802.11N router's firmware caused this as a configuration I tried yesterday worked today but caused all sorts of problem with the 2Wire yesterday.









After adding the new router's IP for additional network, it was easy to load these from the 2Wire into the other router:








Now the 2Wire is just being used for its modem, and all the networking/routing/802.11N is being done by the Linksys.

DirecTV2PC is performing better, but it looks like the HR44 WiFi [connects at @ 101 Mb/s] isn't quite as good as my WCCK.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for the help. I set me Apple AirPort Extreme wit the directions and its working good. I am also able to keep using the wireless access on the 2Wire as well.
My HR34, HR22, iMac, Apple TV, Blu-Ray player and geniego are all hardwired.

Just need to figure out why an older laptop running win 7 cant connect to the AirPort :bang :down:


----------

